# New Dog is Humping Everyone



## project_nessa (Dec 26, 2011)

I adopted an 8 year old Boston Terrier one week ago. After talking to the original owners, it seems as if he was very well cared for and doted on, then the couple had children and there were allergy issues which is why I adopted him. He is very mild-mannered and calm and neutered. He listened well to basic commands from his old owner, but doesn't listen to me as well, but I am just assuming it will take time to establish my role.

I currently have a two year old Boston female who I've had since she was a puppy, also spayed. She is good with other dogs, generally, but can be slightly protective of toys and treats and such. She shows this by growling and nipping by the other dog's face. She is very friendly with other dogs at the dog park, sidewalk, etc. 

The problem: My new Boston humps like crazy. He ceased humping me and my boyfriend after a few days, but he still humps her. She doesn't let him hump her, she will run away and will nip and bite his face if he keeps humping her. She will also climb on top of him but he just tries to hump her back. They haven't gotten into full-on dog fights or anything, just the nipping on occasion. 

An even bigger issue is the he will hump company. He seems to get very riled up and hump everyone he can (including the female Boston) when we have people over. He will go back to humping me and my boyfriend even though he doesn't hump us when were home alone. 

I tried firmly saying 'no' and pushing him off me, but he's not responsive to my verbal commands. Another issue with that is my female is sensitive to my yelling and she cowers like she is the one being yelled at. 

Blowing his face is effective to get him to stop, but only short term. I can't really think of a positive reinforcement way to do this: treats when he stops? What about my female who would be jealous of his treating? 

I was also curious if he's humping to attempt to establish dominance. After poking around the internet, I've realized that it is probably that but could be anything. 

Also, should I let him hump my female? I am not sure if I should let them work out whatever is going on in their dog world or just try to stop the behavior all around. 

Thanks so much to anyone who has any input.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Normally, I'd suggest that you let the female tell off the male. Eventually he'll learn. However, if she chases after him aggressively, or if he gets aggressive, you may need some help. Watch them to make sure it doesn't escalate beyond, "Back off Buddy!" Separate them after he humps more than 3 times and she's tiring...

2. Dominance is NOT an issue.... Most commonly it is stress and excitement, and humping may diminish in a few weeks as he gets more comfortable in his situation. Walking him twice a day for 30 min. a day might help to establish a calming routine for him. At least once a day....

3. Teach him to Sit and ask friends to come over, one or two at a time, and teach him to get used to a few people at a time. Then, you can gain better management when company comes over... But it will take a month or two of patience and persistence for him to get used to his new home and to learn the rules...


----------



## marap43 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll give you my scenario and maybe it will help a bit --

I'm currently staying with a friend who has two dogs. One female mutt and one male mutt. Both are not spayed or neutered. The male is obsessed with humping the female, and follows her around everywhere she goes. In my opinion he does this to be dominant. He's been doing this for years, and over the years the friend I'm staying with has just kind of let him do it. I've been here for a month, and with her permission I've started to try to correct the behavior. 

I simply Cesar Milan style ssshhh him, tell him "no", or push him off of her every time he starts to try and dominate her. He's starting to listen to me after a month, doing it less, and when he does do it, it doesn't take much more than a look from me to get him to stop.

So my advice is forget the positive reinforcement, and make sure he knows it's not appropriate behavior. As always never yell or hit, just a firm calm "no" that tells him the behavior is not allowed. Dogs need repetition, give it some time and stay consistent. Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The biggest problem with humping is not the behavior, or what it means to the dog. The biggest problem is, the behavior, as natural as it is, is unacceptable to our culture. That's really a separate issue, and not related to what you want. You want the behavior to cease. 

IMO, trying to punish the behavior with noise or force is counterproductive. What's more effective is letting the behavior extinguish on its own and USING positive reinforcement to teach alternate, more rewarding behaviors. 

I've always suggested, when the behavior occurs, running out of the room and making noise to get the dog to follow you. From there, teach the behavior you'd rather have. 

And, if the behavior is really strong, managing the dog with a crate, so they can't practice the behavior on their own.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam used to hump a lot, especially when excited, nothing to do with dominance btw. We got it sorted in a few days simply by using the same technique used to teach bite inhibition, we yelped on the top of our voice as soon as he humped. Resulting in humping hurts human (feelings), dog doesn't want to hurt human, dog doesn't hump again. And yes, reward alternative behavior heavily. And forget about the whole dominance and Cesar Millan dog training style rubbish. Dogs know we are not dogs!


----------

